# Firefox 3.5



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Yesterday I downloaded Firefox 3.5. 

I am finding several changes that I don't care for. One is that for some reason I can no longer put bookmarked sites into more than one folder. Granted the "recent bookmarks" needed worked on, at least mine did, but now they went overboard the other way.

A few other small things that I don't care for either.

Anyone else tried it and found things they didn't like about the changes?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I noticed the same thing with bookmarks. I sometimes like to have a website in a couple of different folders to increase my chances of finding it in the future, and I guess I can't do that anymore without changing the name of the page. I don't like it.


----------



## trucker101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Yesterday I downloaded Firefox 3.5.
> 
> I am finding several changes that I don't care for. One is that for some reason I can no longer put bookmarked sites into more than one folder. Granted the "recent bookmarks" needed worked on, at least mine did, but now they went overboard the other way.
> 
> ...





WisJim said:


> I noticed the same thing with bookmarks. I sometimes like to have a website in a couple of different folders to increase my chances of finding it in the future, and I guess I can't do that anymore without changing the name of the page. I don't like it.


Hmm I'm not sure why you cant save into different folders? I'm running Firefox 3.0.11 & I still have all my different folders to make my life more organized & more confused at the same time. I use the google toolbar bookmarks most of the time,that way I can get at my fave's from any pc anywhere. But I also use the bookmarks folders in firefox,I just...
1. click on "bookmarks"
2. "bookmark this page"
3. look to the far right,past where it says "bookmark menu" you should see a little drop donw box.
4. click on "New Folder" you can also "tag" your bookmarks here if you want.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I have been using 3.5 and haven't had any problems.
One thing I would recommend to FF users would be to download Xmarks. This keeps and updates all of your bookmarks. This is great if your computer crashes, or if you use more than one computer.
http://www.xmarks.com/


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

trucker101 said:


> I'm running Firefox 3.0.11 & I still have all my different folders to make my life more organized & more confused at the same time.


Bookmarks worked just fine for me too with 3.0.11 but with v3.5 bye bye to normal usage.

The general idea behind X-marks is good but I'm not sure I'm quite open minded enough to let all of my bookmarks be stored in one place where a hacker or big brother might be able to get access to them. 

If they are stored on my computer at least I have the illusion that they are safe.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

what I have noticed, and I suspect Windy's problem too, just to make it clear, is that if you have a page bookmarked, and want to bookmark it a second time in a different folder, it will disappear from the first place it was bookmarked.


----------



## 1flhippy (Apr 28, 2009)

Firefox just loads kinda slow for me all the time. Even when nothing else is open. I never knew I could bookmark in more than one folder anyway, so that's not an issue for me. But it being slow bugs me.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

WisJim said:


> what I have noticed, and I suspect Windy's problem too, just to make it clear, is that if you have a page bookmarked, and want to bookmark it a second time in a different folder, it will disappear from the first place it was bookmarked.


I have noticed this too and it is not a very well thought out design. I downgraded back to 3.0 just because of this annoyance...


----------



## trucker101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Bookmarks worked just fine for me too with 3.0.11 but with v3.5 bye bye to normal usage.
> 
> The general idea behind X-marks is good but I'm not sure I'm quite open minded enough to let all of my bookmarks be stored in one place where a hacker or big brother might be able to get access to them.
> 
> If they are stored on my computer at least I have the illusion that they are safe.


 hmm,ok,before I posted the last time I used the "help" button at the top of the page then updated & it updated to 3.0.11,so today I went hunting for v3.5 & found out it's a "Beta" version.And I see what your talking about know.When you put the bookmark into a second folder of a different name the first one disappears.If I keep using this version I'll use the tags feature to find my bookmarks. I'm sure if enough users report this to Mozilla they will fix this as it is a Beta version.

Definition of Beta from Wikipedia:
Beta
"Beta" is a nickname for software which has passed the alpha testing stage of development and has been released to users for software testing before its official release. It is the prototype of the software that is released to the public. Beta testing allows the software to undergo usability testing with users who provide feedback, so that any malfunctions these users find in the software can be reported to the developers and fixed. Beta software can be unstable and could cause crashes or data loss."


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

trucker101 said:


> hmm,ok,before I posted the last time I used the "help" button at the top of the page then updated & it updated to 3.0.11,so today I went hunting for v3.5 & found out it's a "Beta" version.And I see what your talking about know.When you put the bookmark into a second folder of a different name the first one disappears.If I keep using this version I'll use the tags feature to find my bookmarks. I'm sure if enough users report this to Mozilla they will fix this as it is a Beta version.


Firefox 3.5 is no longer Beta and is in fact the main release since June 30, 2009.

I did a quick check of the Mozilla bug database (at one time I was a QA person with Mozilla but anyone has access to the database) and did not see any direct reference to the bookmarks issue which could imply this change is by design and not a bug.


----------



## trucker101 (Jul 7, 2009)

Karihwanoron said:


> Firefox 3.5 is no longer Beta and is in fact the main release since June 30, 2009.
> 
> I did a quick check of the Mozilla bug database (at one time I was a QA person with Mozilla but anyone has access to the database) and did not see any direct reference to the bookmarks issue which could imply this change is by design and not a bug.


I dont know what to say,you would think that if it was the "latest "release & someone used the "update" button to update from anything previous to 3.5 that it would go to 3.5. Mine didn't, like I said I had to hunt for it, & on a search it brought me to the beta site? But I have now found that it is a full release. I'll still use the tags.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I checked Firefox under Help > Check for Updates and get *Upgrade to Firefox 3.5*. I didn't realize a new version of Firefox was available either until reading it here.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sure seems to be a wide variation of things going on. My Firefox with Vista actually gave it as an update that I could download or decline. For a day or two I declined as it wasn't convenient at the time to make the switch.

WisJim has my problem exactly right on the money in post #6.

I keep a number of web sites in my "Open All in Tabs" folder. First thing in the morning I have them all open and then I have my local weather, and four news sites all ready for me to read one after the other.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

a couple of browser "tips" ... IE8 is twice as fast as IE7, Firefox (any version) is twice as fast as IE. The fastest browser is Safari. They have the Java optimized a lot. Google Chrome is "ok" ... little o, little k. it's fast but you can not get the Google Tool Bar for it ... why? ... so you will use Fire Fox, IDK ? 

I like Fire Fox 3.5, the obvious tabs like Chrome, Safari, and IE are welcome improvements (finally boys), else I'm a multi platform, multi OS guy, and prefer Fire Fox with Google Tool bar. I do prefer Chrome to read my RSS feeds, but they don't have a Linux version yet... dorks... 

(FF 3.5 on SuSE 11.0) Yea, I know, too much geek for some  

enjoy

JLH


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I use IE8 for a few web sites where it works better than Firefox. I gave Chrome a try but it didn't seem as fast as Firefox so I uninstalled it.

While I do feel some browsers are faster than others I haven't noted any significant increase or decrease in speed of browsing with them. Turning Java and Java Script on and off makes the biggest difference for me.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Did anyone ever come up with a bookmarks solution for Firefox 3.5? I just came across this problem again today, that when I bookmark something in a second folder, it disappears from the place it was previously. And the Firefox help/info sites are so confusing as to be useless.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I haven't even looked into it further and just go with the one.


----------

